# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  New SXM Entry Requirements as of March 1, 2022

## KevinS

As of March 1, 2022, Sint Maarten (SXM) has again updated its entry requirements for COVID Vaccination and testing.  

The updated requirements can be found at https://stmaartenehas.com/travel-requirements/

I'll add what I think the key points are, but keep in mid that SXM makes occasional tweaks to its requirements, and what is in the link above is more accurate than what I think it says. 


The apparent removal of the requirement for a Booster will make transiting SXM easier for some, especially for children too young to receive a Booster.  I find the requirements for those who have recently recovered from COVID to be a bit muddy.


SXM's Electronic Health Authorization System (EHAS) pre-approval is still required for all passengers arriving by air, and for all passengers arriving in Philipsburg by Ferry from St Barth (and other islands).


Definition of Fully Vaccinated (as copied from the SXM Travel Requirements webpage.  Note that there is mention elsewhere of a Booster, but Boosters are not listed in the definition of Fully Vaccinated):


You are considered *fully vaccinated* with an *accepted vaccine* :
*2 weeks* after the second dose in a 2-dose series, such as the Pfizer, Moderna, Astrazeneca, Sinopharm, Sinovac/Coronavac and Covishield vaccines, or*2 weeks* after a single-dose vaccine, such as Johnson & Johnson/Janssen vaccine, or*2 weeks* after the second dose in a 2-dose series *combination of a single dose Pfizer or Moderna with a single dose Astra Zeneca*, or*2 weeks* after a single-dose of vaccine* after a confirmed COVID-19 infection within 6 months before the vaccination* (to be stated on proof of vaccination in absence of a digital COVID-19 infection certificate).the *accepted Covid-19 vaccines* are: Comirnaty (Pfizer), Spikevax (Moderna), Vaxzevria (Astrazeneca), Johnson & Johnson/Janssen, Covishield (Astrazeneca), Sinopharm and Sinovac/CoronaVac.




The image below, taken from the requirements page, shows the testing requirements for both Vaccinated and Unvaccinated travelers/

----------


## debd

Sorry this wasn't set before Maryella took the journey.  Me thinks she would have been fine without the booster?

For those who still require testing to travel to or through SXM, the "at home" reference still is not clear, relative to the eMed Binax administration.   The eMed report has all of the requested info - lab name, test subject's name, type of test, name of antigen test, sample data, source of the swab, rest date and negative result.   Store bought "at home" tests offer none of that, as we know.

Sadly, I think i may be the luck of the (reviewer) draw, which sounds a but risky IMHO.

----------


## Maddy

Kevin, thank you for your post. I have read the EHAS information, but it is still confusing. The chart that you posted seems to indicate that there is no test required is you have been fully vaccinated (or vaccinated and boosted). Does this mean that if I fill out the EHAS form and provide proof of vaccination, that is all I have to do to gain admittance to St Marten and St Barts?

----------


## KevinS

Maddy, you are correct that according to the chart, no test is required for Sint Maarten if you are fully vaxed by their criteria.  Youll still need to test for St Barth though.  Either an Antigen or rt-PCR test is currently acceptable, taken no more than 48 hours before the departure time of your SXM-SBH flight. 

On your return, youll still have to do another EHAS form for SXM.  Youll also need a 2-day (slightly easier than 48-hour) rt-PCR or Antigen test for the US, plus an Attestation form.

----------


## JEK

Today the US government also released a 100 page plan for dealing with COVID going forward. I searched for, but could not find an end to the return test. Travel associations of every stripe are lobbying for the end of testing and travel masking, but nothing in the books yet.

----------


## amyb

John, your and Kevin’s efforts to keep us up to date are really appreciated.thank you guys for staying on top of the rules for coming and going to our happy place.

I just want to shout ENOUGH ALREADY and get settled and make plans for travel easier again.

----------


## debd

> John, your and Kevin’s efforts to keep us up to date are really appreciated.thank you guys for staying on top of the rules for coming and going to our happy place.




Hear!  Hear!!

----------


## Maddy

Thanks, Kevin.Your reply confirmed what I thought it said, but it's confusing nevertheless. Now we can make final plans with a degree of confidence. It is crazy for adjacent islands to have such different requirements.
We have postponed our trip to St Barts twice, and we are really looking forward to our visit later this month.

----------


## JEK

> Thanks, Kevin.Your reply confirmed what I thought it said, but it's confusing nevertheless. Now we can make final plans with a degree of confidence. It is crazy for adjacent islands to have such different requirements.
> We have postponed our trip to St Barts twice, and we are really looking forward to our visit later this month.



Different countries even on the same island!

----------


## maryella

Thanks for the update! I was about to tell my kids that they can cancel their covid tests as Sxm doesn’t require them any more. But oops forgot that sbh still does. Too much sun!

----------


## Chipper

Kevin- Forgive me for being a little off the subject of SXM transiting. With respect to your statement from above: 
"Youll still need to test for St Barth though. Either an Antigen or rt-PCR test is currently acceptable, taken no more than 48 hours before the departure time of your SXM-SBH flight."

 Does this *48 hr rule* hold true if one is transiting thru *SJU*  to SBH? I remember it as being 2 days prior last July when we were there, same routing.
We leave in early April.
TIA.

----------


## Chipper

You are correct Kevin. Answer from Tradewinds, to whom it may concern.

"Good afternoon Dr. Lind,
At the moment, requirement for entry to St. Barths is proof of vaccine and a negative PCR or antigen test within 48 hours of the Tradewind departure.

_As of Tuesday, January 18th, 2022, the government of St Barths will accept a negative PCR or antigen tests taken within 48 hours before the departure flight to St Barths._
_For example, if your flight to St Barths departs at 1:00pm on Wednesday, your negative test would need to be collected at 1:00pm or after on the previous Monday._



Conversely, on the return from St. Barths, you will need a negative PCR or antigen test within 1-calendar day.
_All passengers aged 2 or older, regardless of vaccination status or citizenship, are required to present a negative PCR or antigen test taken within 1 calendar day of their flight."_

----------


## KevinS

In my experience, what rules at the end of the day is the Airline rules, which is their informed understanding of the Country rules.  The Country requires the Airline to check passengers and to abide by the Country rules, and to deport arriving passengers who do not conform with the Country rules on the next flight out (even if it is a full flight).  Airlines therefor have an incentive not to screw up.  If you're good by Tradewind's opinion then you have a 99.99% chance that you're good by SBH's opinion.  I think that TW is now at 48 Hours for testing.  On our next trip we'll be overnighting in SJU, so I have to check the SJU rules too.


Here is a link to what TW says for passengers transiting through SJU: 

https://www.flytradewind.com/travel-advisories/

----------


## ChasBidd

WHAT IF:  you submit the EHAS form to SXM and an approval is not returned but you know you have met all the requirements?????    I submitted a form several hours ago, no response yet.

----------


## amyb

Probably slower on a Sunday, Chas.

----------


## TERP37

It can take a few hours-you will receive it-I would also agree that Sunday's are a little slower

----------


## TERP37

let me know where you will be staying in PR -Thank You

----------


## ChasBidd

> WHAT IF:  you submit the EHAS form to SXM and an approval is not returned but you know you have met all the requirements?????    I submitted a form several hours ago, no response yet.



Got it. Odd that my approval was issued within an hour.  Adria's took almost 8 hours.  Both submitted within minutes of each other.

----------


## amyb

So far so good!

----------


## Marty

I think E-med only does antigen tests. If you need a test for SXM, it has to be a PCR. See red strip above.

----------


## JEK

> I think E-med only does antigen tests. If you need a test for SXM, it has to be a PCR. See red strip above.




You are correct that eMed only works with home antigen tests. You got me looking at that "red stripe" and the wording below and I discovered  the significance of a Ct count which comes into play is one is recovered from COVID, but still testing positive with the PCR test.

----------


## Hawke

Hopefully Covid gets to be similar to the yearly flu shot. That is probably the best we can hope for.

----------


## cassidain

> Hopefully Covid gets to be similar to the yearly flu shot. That is probably the best we can hope for.



most likely with similar participation. approx 50% of adults.

----------


## alijax757

Hey all! Alijax here. What is the earliest I can fill out that dern EHS form? My departure is JUNE 1. TIA

----------


## KevinS

72 hours prior to the departure of your flight to SXM.

----------


## alijax757

Thanks Kevin!!

----------


## KevinS

It would be nice if it said that on the EHAS webpage, but it does not.

----------


## NYCWINO

I am attempting to visit the island in a week or so from NYC.  It's still confusing if I need to do the online application for just a transfer at the airport at SXM to St. Barts.

----------


## KevinS

Yes, you do.  Passengers who are In Transit must complete the form. You will also need to submit an EHAS form for your return from SBH.

"Due to the COVID-19 epidemic Sint Maarten has established a *mandatory* health pre-authorization application through an *Electronic Health Authorization System (EHAS)* for *every visitor arriving by air including transits, Sint Maarten and Saint Martin residents. "
*

----------


## NYCWINO

> Yes, you do.  Passengers who are In Transit must complete the form. You will also need to submit an EHAS form for your return from SBH.
> 
> "Due to the COVID-19 epidemic Sint Maarten has established a *mandatory* health pre-authorization application through an *Electronic Health Authorization System (EHAS)* for *every visitor arriving by air including transits, Sint Maarten and Saint Martin residents. "
> *



Thank you very much!  I appreciate the clarity.

----------


## Eve

Into the airport, correct?  Not the ferry on the way back

----------


## elgreaux

> Into the airport, correct?  Not the ferry on the way back



has this been updated?


Due to the COVID-19 epidemic Sint Maarten has established a *mandatory* health pre-authorization application through an *Electronic Health Authorization System (EHAS)* for *every visitor arriving by air including transits, Sint Maarten and Saint Martin residents.* Without the health pre-authorization boarding will not be possible. Be advised that processing time can take up to 12 hours. For visitors arriving by *ferry boat* from *St.Kitts and Nevis, Anguilla, St. Barth’s, Saba and St, Eustatius* and* cruisers without an agent* health pre-authorization application through the *Electronic Health Authorization System (EHAS)* is *mandatory* as well.

----------


## KevinS

Depends on the ferry.  The Voyager ferry into Marigot on the French side, no problem.  The Great Bay Express ferry into P-burg on the Dutch side still has an EHAS requirement.

----------


## KevinS

> has this been updated?
> 
> 
> Due to the COVID-19 epidemic Sint Maarten has established a *mandatory* health pre-authorization application through an *Electronic Health Authorization System (EHAS)* for *every visitor arriving by air including transits, Sint Maarten and Saint Martin residents.* Without the health pre-authorization boarding will not be possible. Be advised that processing time can take up to 12 hours. For visitors arriving by *ferry boat* from *St.Kitts and Nevis, Anguilla, St. Barth’s, Saba and St, Eustatius* and* cruisers without an agent* health pre-authorization application through the *Electronic Health Authorization System (EHAS)* is *mandatory* as well.



Many people are wishing for an update, or better yet, total elimination of the EHAS requirement.  It hasn’t happened yet.

----------


## elgreaux

> Depends on the ferry.  The Voyager ferry into Marigot on the French side, no problem.  The Great Bay Express ferry into P-burg on the Dutch side still has an EHAS requirement.



This seems a bit silly, you could go to the French side then drive to the Dutch side... which is why the island is considering a joint council to work with the Dutch and French authorities to avoid such conundrums!

----------


## paulm

Hey does anyone know if SXM is going to have the same visa waiver system as Netherlands and Europe will have in 2023? I'm live in UK (not citizen, I have a residence permit) and I can visit SXM without visa or any applications. Simply with my passport. I found on the internet that from 2023 there will be a new authorization requirement for whole Schengen area for non-European visitors. Is SXM affected by ETIAS as well?

----------


## KevinS

As of November 1 SXM dropped the requirement to complete an EHAS for entry into the country.  Im going to un-pin this post, and let it fade away.

----------

